# Hospital Ships in WW1



## Anne Delaney (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi, I am interested in finding out more about my grandfather's activities during WW1. His name was Richard Delaney and he was captain of a Hospital Ship called the St Andrew. The St Andrew was one of the Great Western Railway's Irish Sea fleet and was officially requisitioned at the start of the War. My grandfather appears never to have spoken of his time during the War and I was wondering if there is any information out there on the voyages of the St Andrew, who would have sailed on her, information on wounded carried home etc.

Many thanks

Anne


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Anne,
Do you have his date and place of birth?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Anne Delaney (Jun 8, 2016)

*Anne Delaney*

Hi Hugh, my grandfather was born in Co. Wexford, Ireland and his date of birth was 24th September 1874.

Grateful for any light you can shed.

Regards

Anne


----------



## Anne Delaney (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Hugh, I'm new to this Forum so apologies if I've sent this reply twice.

My grandfather Richard Delaney was born in Co. Wexford, Ireland on 24 Sept 1874.

Grateful for any light you can shed.

regards

Anne


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Anne,

His medal file can be downloaded from The National Archives Kew for £3.45
*BT 351/1/35392* 
I see him on GREAT WESTERN for 1st half of 1915 and ST DAVID for 2nd half of 1915. Nothing on him yet for ST ANDREW . Do you have other information that he was aboard ST ANDREW?
He has a CR10 card with his photo id on it. If you don't already have it send me a private message with your email and I will send it on.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Anne Delaney (Jun 8, 2016)

Many thanks for that Hugh. I'll be most interested in accessing his medal file and will do that right away. I recently acquired his CR 10 card and was very pleased to see his photo, as I didn't remember him - he died in his 90th year when I was a baby. He looks just like my cousin. 

A relative came across the following entry in John Powers book 'Maritime History of Wexford': 'The beginning of 1915 saw an increase in naval patrol boats off the Wexford coast. Three entered Wexford Harbour on Feb 22nd. The hospital ship S.S. St Andrew was reported in the Press Bureau of having been chased by a German submarine for four miles off Boulogne but managed to escape. In charge of the St Andrew was Captain Richard Delaney, Parnell Street, Wexford.' 

We also found some postcards dated 1914/15 in an attic where he lived, which had been sent to the ss St Andrew and were inscribed; 'John and Dick (my father and uncle) to dearest Dada'. So it seems likely he was there.

Really appreciate your help.

regards
Anne


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

A little detective work confirms he was on ST ANDREW at least in 1917. There is a piece in the Dover Express (1st June 1917). He is quoted as being on a Hospital ship when a cook (Charles Maynard) fell overboard while going aboard the ship. The ship's name is not mentioned but checking the Deaths at Sea Register proves Mr Maynard died on the hospital ship ST ANDREW at that time. Your grandfather was the chief officer and did not witness the accident but helped pull the man on board.

You can check the crew agreements for 1915 here: http://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/ your grandfather is mentioned aboard GREAT WESTERN and ST DAVID. Checking of crew agreements for ST ANDREW may need to be looked at too.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Anne Delaney (Jun 8, 2016)

Go raibh maith agat - thanks - Hugh, for coming up with this relevant information. I thought that accessing this Forum would be a long shot, but I was wrong! 

Very grateful for your research and help and great detective work.

Regards 
Anne


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

S e ur beatha.

If you need the newspaper clip just send me your email via pm and I will send on.

Regards
Hugh


----------

